# PGM Ore



## PGMAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello, 
I am a mine owner and my ore is positive for PGMs and other precious metals. 

Can anyone tell me how do i get through to any refineries that deal with refining ore, China is near to me but any country would do.


----------



## Kustommolds (May 30, 2022)

Send me a private message, and perhaps we can process your material


----------



## gldfever87 (Jun 4, 2022)

PGMAN said:


> Hello,
> I am a mine owner and my ore is positive for PGMs and other precious metals.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do i get through to any refineries that deal with refining ore, China is near to me but any country would do.


I am currently in the process of finalizing my business and reffing. Scrap Too Gold LLC.
I'm based out of ND and am currently working with a client on pure PGMS and other ore. Also gold, silver nuggets, silver, iron and copper. 
Depending on numbers and weight I could do if you want to learn more about me you can contact me at (701)713-0736 or [email protected]


----------

